
High IQ May Lead to Increased Risk of Mental Illness - sus_007
http://thriveworks.com/blog/higher-iq-increased-risk-for-mental-illness/
======
pizza
"I am shocked -- shocked! -- to find gambling going on in this establishment!"

(
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjbPi00k_MEx](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SjbPi00k_MEx)
)

